# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Ditta individuale. Auto uso promiscuo e Autocarro

## AS1948

Una ditta individuale che esercita commercio all'ingrosso di prodotti non alimentari, ha acquistato di recente un furgone Ducato Fiat con il quale provvede alle consegne ai clienti. Contemporaneamente, per l'acquisizione degli ordini e per piccole consegne utilizza promiscuamente un'autovettura intestata alla titolare della ditta. E' possibile scaricare entrambi i costi dei due mezzi ? Naturalmente, per quanto riguarda l'autovettura, con i limiti previsti dalle norme vigenti.
Ringrazio per le risposte che vorrete fornire e saluto cordialmente
AS1948 :Confused:

----------


## vincenzo

Si certo, il limite di deduzione di un solo mezzo vale per i professionisti e non per le imprese.    

> Una ditta individuale che esercita commercio all'ingrosso di prodotti non alimentari, ha acquistato di recente un furgone Ducato Fiat con il quale provvede alle consegne ai clienti. Contemporaneamente, per l'acquisizione degli ordini e per piccole consegne utilizza promiscuamente un'autovettura intestata alla titolare della ditta. E' possibile scaricare entrambi i costi dei due mezzi ? Naturalmente, per quanto riguarda l'autovettura, con i limiti previsti dalle norme vigenti.
> Ringrazio per le risposte che vorrete fornire e saluto cordialmente
> AS1948

----------


## vincenzo

Attenzione, l'auto presumo (rispetto alla risposta precedente) sia stata inserita tra i beni dell'azienda (Libro inventari e/o libro beni ammortizzabili), altrimenti a mio, parere, non si potrebbe dedurre neppure il 40% (che dal 2013 diviene 20%).   

> Una ditta individuale che esercita commercio all'ingrosso di prodotti non alimentari, ha acquistato di recente un furgone Ducato Fiat con il quale provvede alle consegne ai clienti. Contemporaneamente, per l'acquisizione degli ordini e per piccole consegne utilizza promiscuamente un'autovettura intestata alla titolare della ditta. E' possibile scaricare entrambi i costi dei due mezzi ? Naturalmente, per quanto riguarda l'autovettura, con i limiti previsti dalle norme vigenti.
> Ringrazio per le risposte che vorrete fornire e saluto cordialmente
> AS1948

----------


## kascialon

> Attenzione, l'auto presumo (rispetto alla risposta precedente) sia stata inserita tra i beni dell'azienda (Libro inventari e/o libro beni ammortizzabili), altrimenti a mio, parere, non si potrebbe dedurre neppure il 40% (che dal 2013 diviene 20%).

  secondo il mio parere invece, il bene deve essere iscritto a cespiti, solo se si vogliono dedurre gli ammortamenti (con rilevanza anche ai fini degli studi di settore). Altrimenti, se si deducono solo i costi di gestione non vi è l'obbligo dell'annotazione sul libro dei beni ammortizzabili. ciao

----------


## vincenzo

Purtroppo, il cespite aziendale (tra cui le auto) si deve inserire nel libro inventari, mentre, invece, per le imprese in semplificata, nel registro dei beni ammortizzazibili.
Tutto ciò sulla base dell'art. 65 del TUIR (DPR 917/1986).   

> secondo il mio parere invece, il bene deve essere iscritto a cespiti, solo se si vogliono dedurre gli ammortamenti (con rilevanza anche ai fini degli studi di settore). Altrimenti, se si deducono solo i costi di gestione non vi è l'obbligo dell'annotazione sul libro dei beni ammortizzabili. ciao

----------


## vincenzo

Infatti, l'utente scriveva della possibilità di dedurre le spese delle due auto, compreso quella individuale, se, quindi, intende farlo deve prima inserirla nel libro inventari o a secondo del tipo di contablità, nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili (art. 65 del TUIR).   

> secondo il mio parere invece, il bene deve essere iscritto a cespiti, solo se si vogliono dedurre gli ammortamenti (con rilevanza anche ai fini degli studi di settore). Altrimenti, se si deducono solo i costi di gestione non vi è l'obbligo dell'annotazione sul libro dei beni ammortizzabili. ciao

----------


## kascialon

> Infatti, l'utente scriveva della possibilità di dedurre le spese delle due auto, compreso quella individuale, se, quindi, intende farlo deve prima inserirla nel libro inventari o a secondo del tipo di contablità, nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili (art. 65 del TUIR).

  Quindi Vincenzo, se io sono un imprenditore che uso l'auto vettura anche per la mia attività e sostengo costi di carburante e manutenzione, non posso dedurre tali costi se preventivamente non ho iscritto il mezzo tra i cespiti ammortizzabili? Giusto?

----------


## AS1948

Buona sera, 
innanzi tutto ringrazio tutti per le risposte ricevute.
Quindi, se ho ben capito, l'autovettura (privata) deve essere inserita tra i cespiti aziendali come se fosse un conferimento valutandola a valore corrente di mercato.
Dopo di chè si potrebbero scaricare i costi sempre considerandone la promiscuità dell'uso. Però, così facendo, l'auto in argomento verrebbe attratta nella sfera aziendale con tutte le eventuali conseguenze più negative che positive, anche se, trattandosi di ditta individuale, rientrerebbe già fra i beni che possono essere aggrediti in caso di dissesto.
Sarà il caso di valutare con il cliente la fattibilità dell'operazione.
Grazie e buona serata
AS1948 
Sinceramente, non so se vale la pena

----------

